# Carnet tickets reintroduced by "myferrylink.com



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Good news myferrylink have brought back their "carnet" tickets basically you pre buy a bundle and then you just turn up at the port and they will put you on the next boat.

We used it a lot in the past it saves a load of hassle.

Well worth look at.

Bryan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Bryan 8) I thought they had gone very quiet. will they last long enough to use them?



:roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.myferrylink.com/uk/ferry...ferry-offers/carnet?packedargs=site=SF_Pax_Uk


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

I suppose Mike the answer to that is "how longs a piece of string" 

But when Sea France went down last time they reimbursed my unused tickets in full

 

Bryan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just had a look at the prices and if I read it correct, there is a 25% supplement for M/Hs.
If this is correct, you can get cheaper crossings with DFDS or through the CC.
I am not sure i would want to pay up front in this economic climate and remembering the shop vouchers. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks Myferrylink*

Thanks Bryan,

Do you know if you can just use them one way?

(We usually only ever travel out from Dover)

Trev


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Bryan, I used to use the SeaFrance carnet as the price was good and the year started from your first crossing rather than when you bought the ticket. Excellent service as you just turned up on return. They also refunded the outstanding money when they went under. 

This still looks good even with the 25% supplement. With normal P&O you have to pay £10 extra to get a + or- 4 hour window on a specific day. This gives you ultimate flexibility on your return date which is what mothoming is about for me. Who wants to decide when they are coming back before they even leave!!!!! 

You can also go for a quick wine run on the spur of the moment.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We are looking at the moment regards booking for this year and need to get something sorted before the end of the month if we are going to get the discount through CC. For a few years we did the carnet system through Seafrance and found it brilliant and could never fault Seafrance in any way (went via DFDS last year and had one partularly bad experience of delay with them). Being self employed I found the flexibility of the carnet tickets ideal - at very short notice I could put down my pen/pencil, pack the van and head for a ferry. Within reason I don't mind paying a bit more for a ticket (carnet), rather than having to book a specific crossing some weeks in advance - just to save a few pounds. Last year we booked outward ferry, and then return whilst in France. Hoping this year to go in late Spring for up to a month, and similarly in late Summer (never been able to go for longer than two weeks before due to workload but work very slack these days), so flexibility of carnet tickets ideal. Have not seen a lot of info on the Myferrylink website to see how the terms etc compare with Seafrance's terms - ie. length of MH, getting put on next/or very next ferry etc.

Will keep an eye on this post (had looked a couple of days ago in the search facility for anything on this, following an email from Myferrylink) and get booked one way or another.

DavidL


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

The only problem with just turning up is that if you can't get on the next ferry it's a long wait for the next one - they've only got one boat and 4 sailings each way a day.

Joe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*two*



joedenise said:


> The only problem with just turning up is that if you can't get on the next ferry it's a long wait for the next one - they've only got one boat and 4 sailings each way a day.
> 
> Joe


I thought they had Two Ships?

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

only the Berlioz is running at the moment - Rodin comes into the schedules in Feb sometime.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just on a point of principle.



> Terms & Conditions:
> Carnet is valid for one year from the first departure date
> Carnet is valid for a vehicle and up to 9 passengers
> A 25% supplement applies to motorhomes and minibuses
> Trailers and caravans are charged at the standard each way rate


If "trailers and caravans" can be charged the standard rate both ways why are motorhomes charged a 25% supplement?

The average car/caravan combination is as tall and often longer than most motorhomes.

I'd be very tempted to boycott them until they stop discriminating.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Just on a point of principle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, a strange policy when a car and caravan is cheaper than a M/H.
Do you think they think we are rich  :lol: :lol:

They should be thinking we are repeat business as many of us go for multi journeys per year, but I suspect most caravaners just go once.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The way I read it is that trailers and caravans are charged the _standard rate_ ( whatever that is ) *on top* of the carnet ticket. Maybe two carnet tickets are needed for each leg.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've emailed asking them the reason for the discrimination. pointing out that the average car/caravan combination takes up more deck space than the average motorhome yet the motorhome is surcharged - WHY!?*


* I learnt that last bit from my 3 yr old grandaughter :wink:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

joedenise said:


> The only problem with just turning up is that if you can't get on the next ferry it's a long wait for the next one - they've only got one boat and 4 sailings each way a day.
> 
> Joe


If you play with the date for "all sailings" you find there are more eg. 16th March

Depart	Arrive	Ship	
07:00	09:30	Berlioz	
08:30	11:00	Rodin	
11:30	14:00	Berlioz	
13:15	15:45	Rodin	
16:15	18:35	Berlioz	
18:00	20:30	Rodin	
22:45	01:15	Rodin


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Just on a point of principle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Below is the reply to my email (below the reply) asking the reason for the discrimination against motorhomes and minibuses.



> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Client Services
> To: S
> Sent: Monday, January 21, 2013 11:22 AM
> ...


As it appears that "The Terms & Conditions of "Carnet" are set in accordance with the demand that we have from our passengers, and also in relation to the prices offered by our Competitors." how about a few emails "demanding" that motorhomes are treated equally with caravans and that with the surcharge there ARE cheaper competitors.

The address is 
Client Services <[email protected]>

I have sent this..

Thank you for your prompt reply.

In that case I would point out that MFL would have more demand from motorhome users if you didn't charge them more than caravan users (who take up more space) as it then makes MFL more expensive than DFDS.

Without the surcharge the extra flexibility of the Carnet would win easily even at only 3 return crossings per year.

Why not have a single tariff for caravans and motorhomes?

Thanks

St


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I was almost tempted to mail them about their gross discrimination but then thought...Why bother?

Between DFDS and Tesco tunnel I'm well sorted for four trips this year... and paying _less_ than Myflink's standard charges ... they're uncompetitive even without the 25% motorhome penalty they impose !

What's the other place always linked with Gomorrah? :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> The way I read it is that trailers and caravans are charged the _standard rate_ ( whatever that is ) *on top* of the carnet ticket. Maybe two carnet tickets are needed for each leg.


It only mentions "supplement" (i.e. "on top") when referring to motorhomes the "standard rate" is the carnet charge per crossing.

So caravans pay £XX but motorhomes pay £XX + 25%, even though they probably take up less deck space.

MFL may appear to be slightly dearer than DFDS on paper once the 12month life and greater flexibility of the carnet tickets (now that DFDS have started charging extra for any flexibility whatsoever) may well mean in real life MFL work out cheaper overall.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just received a further response from MFL......



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are not in a position to be changing our "Carnet" set up, but we thank you for your comments.
> 
> ...


I suppose that is the corporate version of <Hands over ears> "La lala lala - I can't hear you"

Well I won't be using them while they discriminate against motorhomes.

I wonder if MFL is owned/run by the Caravan Club :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It only mentions "supplement" (i.e. "on top") when referring to motorhomes the "standard rate" is the carnet charge per crossing.
So caravans pay £XX but motorhomes pay £XX + 25% said:


> cars can travel at the carnet rate and caravans go at the normal rate which is a lot more than 25% extra of carnet rate
> 
> joe


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

joedenise said:


> cars can travel at the carnet rate and caravans go at the normal rate which is a lot more than 25% extra of carnet rate
> 
> joe


You may be right, but that isn't how I read it and Carla hasn't pointed out any error in my thinking despite having twice replied to me.

I'm not sure it's worth the cost of an 0845 call to ask over the phone.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*idea*

I like the Idea of buying 6 one way tickets (would use them mostly outbound).

That way, at the drop of a hat, we could head off down to Dover.

Problem for us is we still both work very long days and yes, we can use Tesco deals. But that in itself costs £7.95 for Special Delivery of the vouchers.

That and the fact that we have to book at least 14 days in advance. We do not always know so far in advance when we can take off.

But it has to be a good buy as we can get crossings last minite with POSL and MFL for £50 or less.

Thanks to Bryan for the post.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> > cars can travel at the carnet rate and caravans go at the normal rate which is a lot more than 25% extra of carnet rate
> ...


You are correct, I had misunderstood what MFL meant by "at the standard rate" - it isn't the standard carnet rate but the standard brochure rate on top of the carnet rate - so the motorhome supplement is not as bad as it first appeared (to me).

Here is a reply from "Melody" who appears to be more "in tune" than "Carla".



> Thank you for your enquiry. The price for a carnet ticket would be the price for a car. You are able to take a trailer or caravan with your car but this would not be covered with the carnet ticket and so this would be paid for in addition at the current rate.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the status of these carnet tickets, in the event of the shipping company going into administration?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

trevd01 said:


> What is the status of these carnet tickets, in the event of the shipping company going into administration?


The same as Gift Vouchers.

So make sure you pay for them with a Credit Card if you do buy any.

I had 6 Speedferries vouchers outstanding when they capsized and NatWest paid up with very little objection once I provided all the right information including the letter from the receivers.


----------



## pilkingbeck (Jun 7, 2011)

Just checked with them their policy/charge for dogs.

On top of the "carnet" or other charges they charge £25 per dog, but only from Calais to Dover - no extra charge going into France.

As we have two dogs, we may use them again going into France, but not the other way. So looks like the carnet is not for us.


Rick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stanner said:


> So make sure you pay for them with a Credit Card if you do buy any.


..and unlike most other operators they don't charge extra for paying by Credit card..

http://www.myferrylink.com/ferries-company/faq?packedargs=site=SF_Pax_Uk

Pete


----------

